# Authentifizierung beim Start von Java-Applets



## Matze2002 (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe schon seit mehreren Jahren ein Java-Applet in einer Webseite in Form einer jar-Datei eingebunden:

```
<applet codebase="http://www.meine-webseite.de/applets/" archive="appletname.jar" code="appletname.startup.Initiator"  width="1000" height="730">
```
Das Applet lief und läuft problemlos. Allerdings bekomme ich (egal unter welchen Betriebssystemen oder Webbrowsern) seit einiger Zeit beim Starten des Applets immer ein Java-Fenster angezeigt, in dem ich aufgefordert werde, einen Benutzername und ein Passwort einzugeben. Das ist aber völliger Unsinn. Wenn ich auf Abbrechen klicke, wird das Applet normal (zu Ende) geladen. (Teilweise ist das Applet schon teilweise geladen und wird dann durch das Popup unterbrochen.) Das Applet selbst benötigt keinerlei Authentifizierung. Dennoch verlangt Java scheinbar eine. Wie gesagt ist das Phänomen in der Vergangenheit nicht aufgetreten (wenngleich ich selbst das Applet auch schon seit ein paar Monaten nicht mehr aufgerufen habe).
Kann mir jemand erklären, was da plötzlich los ist?

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank schon mal für alle Ideen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Mai 2011)

Mach mal bitte ein Bild von dieser Benutzerauthentifizierung.


----------



## Matze2002 (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

hier ist das Bild. Das Problem hat sich aber erledigt. Ich hatte eine .htaccess-Datei in meinem Verzeichnis um bei einem ErrorCode 404 auf eine Standardseite umzuleiten: 

```
ErrorDocument 404 http://www.meine-webseite.de/
```
Als ich die in der Authentifizierungsaufforderung angegebene Addresse im Browser eingegeben habe, war's klar.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Manchmal kann ein einfacher Screenshot schon indirekt weiterhelfen... ;-)


----------

